# Carma's videos/pics from 2015 USCA IPO3 Nationals



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Well all things didn't go as planned, but we had a great time at our first national championship last weekend. There was some super tough judging going on and Carma had a great showing in obedience with 92 points and very minor (mostly handler) mistakes.






Unfortunately, she didn't feel like outing off the long bite in protection, but she had a wonderful routine going for her up until then! I think the big field allowed her to gain some serious speed for the long bite and it may have gone to her head (as seen in the last few seconds of this video) 






Overall, I'm so happy with her. She showed beautifully and had a blast for having barely 5 minutes of practice, in her first "big" stadium showing and with unfamiliar helpers. I think we are going to have a lot of fun in the future together!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

2015 USCA German Shepherd Nationals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 USCA German Shepherd Nationals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 USCA German Shepherd Nationals by Alexis Roy, on Flickrv


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont know anything about IPO but her heel and retrival as well as the scaling the diagnoal wall was great. She looks like she loved it!Good job Carma.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Carma and you have always been an inspiration to me! So much dedication and work put into it! She always looks like she is having a great time doing what she does! The obedience heel work is phenomenal!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Fantastic stuff. Very impressive!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Great job anyway  May I ask where did you lose 8 pts?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Black Kali said:


> Great job anyway  May I ask where did you lose 8 pts?


Thank you!

Almost every dog (except 1 I believe) lost 1/2 point for being "slightly restless" in the long down if they took their eyes off the hide blind. I lost a few for her being ever so slightly crooked in basic position, and maybe another 1 or 2 for the additional 2 steps after the stand out of motion. The big killer was that she came back over the jump waaaaay too fast and ended up being crooked and bumping me in the front of the retrieve over the hurdle.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Super impressive! Congrats on all your and Carma's accomplishments, I know how much work and dedication all this takes.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> I lost a few for her being extra slightly crooked in basic position, and maybe another 1 or 2 for the additional 2 steps after the stand out of motion. The big killer was that she came back over the jump waaaaay too fast and ended up being crooked and bumping me in the front of the retrieve over the hurdle.


That's what I taught but wasn't sure. You two are a great team, do you plan any world championships with her in the future?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone!



Black Kali said:


> That's what I taught but wasn't sure. You two are a great team, do you plan any world championships with her in the future?


Thanks! Not sure. Our plan right now is to try for the Working Dog Championship and maybe the AWDF in the spring and take it from there!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Thats tough, all the work and time, but you guys are definitely competitive at that high level. Good luck with WDC.


----------



## Jameson23 (Oct 27, 2015)

Awesome video !! the intelligence of the GSD continues to amaze me


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Super work Alexis!!! Just really pretty to watch. You should be very proud.


----------



## KentsDad (Jul 30, 2015)

Amazing, very well done!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:wub: Carma.


50 some pounds of dynamite!


Wonderful and inspiring to watch.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know the rules or anything, but it looked like a fantastic job to me, the two of you were like poetry in motion!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Wonderful!! Really great to watch.How big is your girl? Just curious?:congratulations:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks! She's about 22.5" and 52lbs.


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

Gator... Great job, she looked really great.. Next year she will do even better. I could be imagining this but it looked like up until the refusal to release she was in for some high scores... Hope to see back at it in California next year..
Phil
PS.. Thanks for all your helpful input when I post problems I am having with Chunk...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Pretty **** awesome....you must be very proud of your dog. And of course all your hard work creating such a great team.


SuperG


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

THanks for sharing so many pictures/video! Great job!


----------

